# Gold Quartz Pen Blank - Woodcraft



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Gold Quartz
Vender: Woodcraft
Cost: $4.99



The bad: Like a lot of Acrylic blanks, you need to back paint the blank.  Marley wanted to make a pen for her teacher, and she picked this blank.  I wasn't sure what color to backpaint but Marley picked yellow.  So I went with it.  This blank is very translucent, so be careful what color you back paint.




The Good: Not too brittle of an acrylic, turns and polishes nice.

I wet-sanded through the micromesh pads, and did a coat of wax. However if you are really using the wax to get the small scratches out, you should go back and sand the blank again, making sure to cross sand. This acrylic blank will have a very nice finish.



Would I recommend this blank? I for one, do not like the "chippy look" style blanks, and this is one.  With how translucent it is and the "chippy look" I wouldn't recommend it.




Any questions please let me know.





*This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank. The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost. If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion. My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## Charlie_W

Thanks for the review Ed! 
If Marley made the pen, please tell her "Job Well Done!"


----------

